# Field hay



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

From this mountain of hay to flattened out. They loved it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow . That is surely a good idea. I'll bet the horse barn has lots of hay that's fallen off the bales and gets tossed.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I rake leaves in the winter and dump them in the pens, then toss a handful or two of scratch (crack) in the piles. The leaves are usually pulverized within a week.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

This is cut grass from our field that is dried and raked up. I'm pretty sure that there were a few crickets and other crawley things in it that they were rummaging around for .
I do that with the dried leaves, too, Dawg. They love that, too.


----------

